# negar un verbo alemán es imposible



## Geviert

Hola,

quisiera plantear una pregunta sobre la negación del verbo en alemán (_Finitum_). En castellano podemos generalmente negar la acción, estado, cosecusión del sujeto que el verbo expresa, anteponiendo un simple _no_ (_no tengo, no voy, no hago, no estoy, no soy _etc.). En alemán esto es imposible porque ninguna parte de la oración puede ocupar el segundo lugar de la frase alemana fuera del verbo. Del mismo modo, quien haya notado cómo aprenden castellano los alemanes notará que cometen siempre el "error" de posponer la negación del verbo (_hago no deporte, estoy no en casa_, etc.). Pregunta entonces: ¿cuál es el significado de esta imposibilidad? ¿qué significa que el verbo (alemán) no pueda ser negado? anticipo que *no* estoy preguntando sobre la infinitas formas de negar en la frase alemana (_keiner, Niemand, nichts, nie, _prefijos _ent- ab-_ y todo lo demás relativo a la _Verneinung_, _Negation_). 

la respuesta que lanzo para el debate es: porque todo acto, estado, consecusión, etc. que expresa un verbo cualquiera (no solo el verbo alemán) es siempre _positivo, _incluida la posibilidad de su negación (algo similar al valor absoluto en matemáticas, si se quiere). Negar un verbo (alemán) es imposible.


----------



## sokol

Pero _*no*_ es imposible - es posible negar un verbo alemán. La diferencia solo es en el lugar en que se encuentra la negación.

"Ich esse nicht" = "no como" - los dos significan el mismo. "Nicht" es la negación de "(ich) esse" > verbo "essen".


----------



## Geviert

...demasiado fácil Sokol: en _ich esse nicht_, afirmo que no como, que es muy diferente a negar explicitamente el acto verbal en el castellano _no como. Ich esse nicht_ es una _Satznegation _- puedes poner todos lo que desees entre _ich esse _y _nicht [ich esse... ...nicht] _y negarás sólo lo que el verbo alemán _essen_ afirma. En otras palabras, el _Wirkungsbereich _de_ nicht, _en tu ejemplo, no toca el verbo completamente como en el castellano _no como_. En términos de aprendizaje de la lengua por equivalencias, donde el lugar en la frase poco importa, claro, te debo dar razón.

expresado con tus palabras: 

_pero no es imposible_ es sólo posible en castellano... ;-)


----------



## Liana

No recuerdo más los términos de la gramática alemán, pero según tu ejemplo "_puedes poner todos lo que desees entre ich esse y nicht [ich esse... ...nicht]_", quería proponer dos verbos más.

Qué piensas de estos verbos?
Ich gehe nicht o ich komme nicht > aquí no se puede poner nada entre el verbo y nicht.


----------



## kuroki

Liana, deine Behauptung "aquí no se puede poner nada entre el verbo y nicht" ist falsch,

"Ich gehe lieber nicht" oder "Ich komme heute abend nicht" sind normale deutsche Sätze.


----------



## Geviert

Liana said:


> No recuerdo más los términos de la gramática alemán, pero según tu ejemplo "_puedes poner todos lo que desees entre ich esse y nicht [ich esse... ...nicht]_", quería proponer dos verbos más.
> 
> Qué piensas de estos verbos?
> Ich gehe nicht o ich komme nicht > aquí no se puede poner nada entre el verbo y nicht.




Kuroki _dixit_


----------



## lieselotte

Hay que tener en cuenta, que la lengua alemana es algo mas concreto y determinado que otras lenguas. Es decir, no se pueden hacer ejemplos en concept general, ya que en estos ejemplos se esta negando siempre algo determinado / concreto. Por lo tanto, negar un verbo al igual que se hace en español, no se puede hacer (que yo sepa). Ahora esto si, el simple "nein", as secas y de forma rotunda, nega todo.
En realidad no es ninguna explicación, tal como se pide en esta discusión, pero si os parais un momento a pensar o mejor dicho recordar como un alemán hace la negación en la vida cotidiana, vereis, que no se puede generalizar en ningún momento mediante un ejemplo. 
Espero que este comentario al menos ayuda. 
Saludos
Lieselotte


----------



## Geviert

lieselotte said:


> Hay que tener en cuenta, que *la lengua alemana es algo mas concreto y determinado que otras lenguas*. Es decir, no se pueden hacer ejemplos en concept general, ya que en estos ejemplos se esta negando siempre algo determinado / concreto. Por lo tanto, negar un verbo al igual que se hace en español, *no se puede hacer* (que yo sepa).



Lieselotte _dixit_! (y subrayo).



> Ahora esto sí, el simple "nein", as secas y de forma rotunda, niega todo.


No. _Nein, _al igual que _genau_, _gut_, _richtig_, _bitte_, _doch_,no pertenecen a la frase, por lo tanto están lejos del verbo. _Nein _es la posible respuesta a una _Entscheidungsfrage_, como por ejemplo: _liebst du mich nicht, Lieselotte? Doch, sicher!  
_



> Espero que este comentario al menos sea de ayuda.
> Saludos
> Lieselotte


NOTA para los participantes del Forum que estén aprendiendo alemán: es claro que la negación es posible en alemán. Lo que trato de subrayar con este thread es que una negación (lógica) cualquiera, es siempre un acto afirmativo, positivo como _performance _de la lengua misma, del acto mismo de expresarse en relación a algo (a pesar que sea negándolo). Esta particularidad casi no se nota en las lenguas romances, mientras que en alemán, gracias a que es "más concreto y determinado" (Lieselotte), es más evidente. En sentido estricto, _sprachphilosophisch _si se quiere, *nada *en el mundo es _realmente _negativo (gracias a la lengua alemana). 

Lo mismo sucede con el sentido (_Sinn_) de la frase alemana, que siempre se da sintacticamente al final de la frase. ¿nadie se ha preguntado por qué es así? Contrariamente a lo que piensa Sokol, el lugar en la frase es muy importante (gramaticalmente y expresivamente). En alemán esto no es para nada casual (hasta los números se dicen "al revés"). ¡Pero esto ya sería otro interesante thread!

saludos


----------



## sokol

Geviert said:


> ...demasiado fácil Sokol: en _ich esse nicht_, afirmo que no como, que es muy diferente a negar explicitamente el acto verbal en el castellano _no como. Ich esse nicht_ es una _Satznegation _- puedes poner todos lo que desees entre _ich esse _y _nicht [ich esse... ...nicht] _y negarás sólo lo que el verbo alemán _essen_ afirma. En otras palabras, el _Wirkungsbereich _de_ nicht, _en tu ejemplo, no toca el verbo completamente como en el castellano _no como_. En términos de aprendizaje de la lengua por equivalencias, donde el lugar en la frase poco importa, claro, te debo dar razón.
> 
> expresado con tus palabras:
> 
> _pero no es imposible_ es sólo posible en castellano... ;-)


Lo siento pero no entiendo que seria la diferencia en este caso - es completamente el mismo para mi.
Posiblemente mi español no es suficiente para entender una diferencia ahí.


----------



## Geviert

sokol said:


> Lo siento pero no entiendo que seria la diferencia en este caso - es completamente el mismo para mi.
> Posiblemente mi español no es suficiente para entender una diferencia ahí.



  Espero haber logrado explicarme en la nota anterior. Saludos.


----------



## sokol

Geviert said:


> Espero haber logrado explicarme en la nota anterior. Saludos.


Lo siento, pero ... no. Yo no lo entiendo. Pero no es tan importante.


----------



## Dan2

Geviert said:


> ...demasiado fácil Sokol: en _ich esse nicht_, afirmo que no como, que es muy diferente a negar explicitamente el acto verbal en el castellano _no como. Ich esse nicht_ es una _Satznegation _- puedes poner todos lo que desees entre _ich esse _y _nicht [ich esse... ...nicht] _y negarás sólo lo que el verbo alemán _essen_ afirma. En otras palabras, el _Wirkungsbereich _de_ nicht, _en tu ejemplo, no toca el verbo completamente como en el castellano _no como_.


¿Estás diciendo que la estructura lógica de "No como la manzana" es
(NEG-como) la manaza.
mientras que la de "Ich esse den Apfel nicht" es
NEG[Ich esse den Apfel.]?

Cuál sería la evidencia para este análisis?


----------



## GNK

sokol said:


> Lo siento pero no entiendo que seria la diferencia en este caso - es completamente el mismo para mi.
> Posiblemente mi español no es suficiente para entender una diferencia ahí.


 

¡Hola todos!

Tengo exactamente el mismo problema que Sokol. 


A ver que dice Geviert a la lógica que Dan2 plantea:



> ¿Estás diciendo que la estructura lógica de "No como la manzana" es
> (NEG-como) la manaza.
> mientras que la de "Ich esse den Apfel nicht" es
> NEG[Ich esse den Apfel.]?
> 
> Cuál sería la evidencia para este análisis?


----------



## Geviert

Hallo Sokol, Dan2 und GNK,

  Ich versuche es diesmal auf  Deutsch. Es ist vielleicht deutlicher. Ich müsste übrigens noch üben. Also,  Fehler im Text bitte korrigieren. Ich gehe in meinem Thread von der These aus, dass der Wirkungsbereich der Verneinung im Spanischen anders als im Deutschen ist. Rein grammatikalisch, also, schulmäßig betrachtet, sollte ich Dir, Sokol, wohl Recht geben, aber Liselotte hat auch Recht: Im Gegensatz zu romanischen Sprachen ist die deutsche Sprache konkreter und sachlicher, also, nicht nur logischer als Spanisch. Ich würde hier sogar hinzufügen: Sie ist lebensnäher und wirklichkeitsbezogener als Spanisch. Das zeigt sich m.E. eben im Satzbau auch bei der Verneinung. Der Wirkungsbereich von Negationswörten ist im Deutschen unterschiedlich. Man unterscheidet zwischen Satznegationen und Sondernegationen. Bei Satznegationen wird der ganze Satz verneint:


_Ich esse nicht_


 in der Sondernegation nur ein Satzteil:


_Ich esse *nicht aus der Schüssel*_. 



Im Fall von _[ich esse... ...nicht_], Dan2,  geht es genauso um eine Satznegation, d.h.,  das Negationswort wirkt auf alle im Satz vorkommenden Relationen zwischen dem Tuwort und dem Rest: 


_Ich esse _*[... ....]*_ nicht_

  Die spanische Negation schließt aber das Verb in die Verneinung ein: 

  yo *[no como...] *

  Pragmatisch gesagt, ist die deutsche Negation, genauer gesehen, eine _Rejektion_, also, eine (positive, reelle) Verneinung, die die logische Negation ermöglicht. Hingegen ist m. E. die spanische Negation nur eine subjektive, stark Ich-bezogene, realitätslose, logische Negation. Mit der Form "nicht essen" bezeichnet der Sprecher etwas (also positiv), _was in diesem Fall nicht geschieht_. Mit der spanischen Negation bezeichnet der Sprecher etwas, was auch auf die Verneinung selbst wirkt! Es ist deshalb nicht zufällig, dass man manchmal im Spanischen die sog. „doppelte Verneinung" braucht und im Deutschen nicht: z.B. yo *no *como *nada *hoy.



mit anderen Worten (Hervorhebung v. mir) :



 [Ich bin] ein Teil von jener Kraft,
die stets das Böse will und stets das Gute  schafft.
  Was ist mit diesem Rätselwort  gemeint?
   Ich bin der Geist, der stets  verneint!
  und das mit Recht; denn alles, was  entsteht,
 Ist wert, daß es zugrunde geht;“  
 (Faust I. Erster Teil,  Studierzimmer.)


----------



## sokol

Hallo Geviert,

es tut mir leid, aber ich kann dir immer noch nicht folgen.

Übrigens - die doppelte Verneinung ist auch im Deutschen häufig und üblich, gilt jedoch in der Standardsprache als falsch. Umgangssprachlich ist die doppelte Verneinung aber in vielen Regionen sehr häufig - so zum Beispiel in Österreich und Bayern, vielleicht auch generell im alemannisch-schwäbischen Raum oder auch weiter nördlich, das kann ich nicht sagen - so weit will ich mich nicht hinauslehnen. 

Beachte bitte auch den Unterschied (diese Beispiele sind standardsprachlich, auch im Deutschen):

Ich esse nicht. = No como.
Deutsch "nicht" verneint die Tatsache des Essens: das, was du "Satznegation" nennst (ich bin kein Grammatiker, ich nehme an, das steht auch so in deutschen Grammatiken ).
Doch auch "no como" verneint lediglich die Tatsache des Essens.

Ich esse nicht*s. *= No como *nada.*
Deutsch "nichts" verneint die Quantität - das heisst, "nichts" verneint das, was man isst = nichts (bezogen auf das Verb).
Diese Form entspricht "no como nada", wo sich die Verneinung ebenso auf die Quantität bezieht.

Wie gesagt, ich kann keinen Unterschied in der Grundbedeutung erkennen.
Natürlich sind die Wortstellungsregeln im Deutschen und im Spanischen andere, und natürlich gibt es Sprachen, wo die exakte Bedeutung einer Verneinung in Sprache A nicht exakt mit jener in Sprache B übereinstimmt.

Soweit ich das aber erkennen kann, ist die Verneinung im Spanischen und im Deutschen durchaus "linear" übersetzbar, also äquivalent - bzw. zumindest in diesem Beispiel.
Jedenfalls, wie gesagt, soweit ich das erkennen kann. Sollte es doch einen feinen, aber kleinen Unterschied geben, dann reicht mein Spanisch nicht aus, diesen zu erkennen - für mich ist beides gleichbedeutend.


----------



## Geviert

bei regionalen Sprachen ist es, klar, alles erlaubt. Ich bin auch kein Grammatiker.

Hier würde ich so umschreiben: 



> Ich esse nicht. = No como.
> Deutsch verneint _nicht _die Tatsache des Essens, sondern nur den Fall, dass du nicht isst.
> "no como" verneint die Tatsache des Essens und den Sprecher immer wieder (egal ob er isst oder nicht! ) .


Na gut, geht es also hier nur um _Wahr_nemungsdiferenzen. Es kann ruhig regnen.


----------



## sokol

Es tut mir leid, ich nehme die von dir wahrgenommene Differenz nicht wahr. Ich wüsste auch nicht, wie du dazu kommst, dass "ich esse nicht" die Tatsache des Essens nicht verneine - das tut dieser Satz, meiner Auffassung nach. Oder anders gesagt, so, wie du formulierst, würde die Aussage "no como" bedeuten, dass der Sprecher nie essen würde - und das kann, meiner Meinung nach, niemals die intendierte Meinung sein.


----------



## Geviert

sokol said:


> Ich wüsste auch nicht, wie du dazu kommst, dass "ich esse nicht" die Tatsache des Essens nicht verneine



tja, das habe ich versucht, auf Spanisch und auf Deutsch zu erläutern, aber  

es reicht _nicht_  


¡buen fin de semana!


----------



## jordi picarol

Muy interesante,Geviert,pero haces un poco como el rey Palomo;yo me lo guiso y yo me lo como.En cuestón de "negaciones" y "afirmaciones" eres un verdadero "maestro".
Planteas el tema del hilo (tesis).Planteas una pregunta y te la respondes.Naturalmente te das la razón.El problema es que tus argumentos-tanto en castellano como en alemán-viven en un "mundo lógico" en el que solo habitas tú.Sería necesaria una explicación de la explicación,pero eso es imposible porque te las has fabricado a tu medida en un "universo de metalingüística" pariente cercano de la metafísica.Como es lógico,nadie queda convencido,pero eso es debido a que los germanoparlantes no alcanzan a captar tu argumentación en castellano y a los pobres compatriotas de Cervantes nos ocurre otro tanto cuando te explicas en la lengua de los nibelungos y a estos no los acabas de convencer porque tu alemán...,que por otra parte es estupendo...
Si desde el principio te hubieran respondido: Pues sí,tienes razón,se terminó el hilo.
Pero como tus argumentos,aunque no estemos de acuerdo con ellos,son irrebatibles porque no podemos o no sabemos..
Conclusión:
Was nicht reicht ist...Na ja,klar!
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Spharadi

> Im Gegensatz zu romanischen Sprachen ist die deutsche Sprache konkreter und sachlicher, also, nicht nur logischer als Spanisch. Ich würde hier sogar hinzufügen: Sie ist lebensnäher und wirklichkeitsbezogener als Spanisch.



Hay que evitar este tipo de asertos sobre lenguas que fácilmente desembocan en un chovinismo lingüístico. No existe aquello que cierta gente gusta en afirmar, que tal o cual lengua es más lógica o exacta que otras. El castellano o el guaraní o el catalán  no son  menos lógicos que el alemán o el latín, ni tampoco más concretos o abstractos que cualquier otra lengua.  Ahora bien, la negación en tanto operación lógica si  que es interesante analizar y sin duda tiene implicaciones lógico-filosóficas, pero el alemán no es ni más ni menos exacto que otras lenguas, tampoco es más (o menos) "lebensnah" que otras.


----------



## Geviert

> jordi picarol said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muy interesante,Geviert,pero haces un poco como el rey Palomo;yo me lo guiso y yo me lo como.En cuestón de "negaciones" y "afirmaciones" eres un verdadero "maestro".
> Planteas el tema del hilo (tesis).Planteas una pregunta y te la respondes.Naturalmente te das la razón..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimado Picarol,
> 
> ¿Por qué no expone simplemente en qué está de acuerdo y en qué no sobre el tema que he propuesto? Todos lo hemos hecho alturadamente y si algo no ha quedado claro, para eso está el forum, para compartir diferentes opiniones. No me parece que el "hilo" se haya cerrado, a menos, claro, que algún otro distraído tome en serio su picardía. No le gusta mi punto de vista, argurmente sin la picardía ad personam. Si desea plantear un tema sobre el "metalenguaje" de mi explicación, abra un nuevo thread y aporte concretamente. Haga un aporte constructivo, se explaye, participe constructivamente. Desea hacer una crítica de la crítica, lo haga con competencia, demuestre(se) que el "hilo no ha terminado", que se puede decir más, que tiene algo que decir. Haga un esfuerzo. Desea pasar de pícaro, lo haga con estilo. Demuestre(se) que su compresión del castellano también es estupenda.
> 
> cordialmente
Click to expand...


----------



## Geviert

Spharadi said:


> Hay que evitar este tipo de asertos sobre lenguas que fácilmente desembocan en un chovinismo lingüístico. No existe aquello que cierta gente gusta en afirmar, que tal o cual lengua es más lógica o exacta que otras. El castellano o el guaraní o el catalán  no son  menos lógicos que el alemán o el latín, ni tampoco más concretos o abstractos que cualquier otra lengua.  Ahora bien, la negación en tanto operación lógica si  que es interesante analizar y sin duda tiene implicaciones lógico-filosóficas, pero el alemán no es ni más ni menos exacto que otras lenguas, tampoco es más (o menos) "lebensnah" que otras.



Estimado Spharadi,

respeto su juicio de valor. Este forum es sobre las diferentes lenguas, no es un forum de sociología, ni de política. En qué manera desemboca lo expresado en un "chovinismo lingüístico", lo demuestre, explicando antes la yuxtaposición de términos que utiliza en relación al tema del thread, antes que nada. Desea, en cambio, que me explaye sobre una parte de mis afirmaciones personales (lebensnah y demás), lo pida expresamente, o abra el thread pertinente, critique, se confronte y saque sus conclusiones.  Mi intención fue precisamente plantear un problema sobre "la negación en tanto operación lógica que es interesante analizar" y basta. Sobre el punto que lo excita, añado mi punto de vista personal en relación a lo afirmado por Liselotte. No le gusta, se respeta. No le parece, se argumenta. Cree que se puede hacer una crítica interesante sobre este particular del Lebensnah en relación a las demás lenguas y demás, bien, lo haga en el marco del thread planteado. ¿no se puede? se abre uno nuevo.    Todos aprendemos constructivamente, esa fue mi intención, siga mi ejemplo.


cordialmente,


----------



## Gernot Back

Mein Spanisch ist leider etwas eingerostet, sodass ich der Diskussion zwar passiv gefolgt bin, jetzt meinen Beitrag aber lieber auf Deutsch schreibe.

Ich denke, ich habe eine Ahnung, worauf Geviert hinaus will. 

Ein Beispiel: 

Wenn jemand *Nichtraucher *ist und ein anderer ihm eine Zigarette anbietet, dann hat ersterer auf Deutsch mehrere Möglichkeiten, das Angebot höflich abzulehnen:


 _Nein danke, aber ich rauche nicht._
 _Nein danke, aber ich bin Nichtraucher._
 _Nein danke, aber ich bin kein Raucher._
Die erste dieser Aussagen kann man kontextabhängig auch anders als die beiden letzten Aussagen nur im Sinne von "_In diesem Moment möchte ich gerade nicht_ _rauchen_" verstehen. 

Darüber hinaus lässt sich die erste Aussage aber auch noch jeweils wie die beiden letzten Aussagen verstehen, die sich von der Bedeutung her auch noch wieder leicht unterscheiden:

"_Ich bin Nichtraucher_" heißt dabei "_Ich bin jemand, der das *Nichtrauchen *praktiziert_", während "_Ich bin kein Raucher_" heißt: "_Ich bin kein Mensch, der raucht_".

Eine Satznegation wie im Satz 1) kommt in einem deutschen Hauptsatz dadurch zustande, dass man aus dessen finitem Verb und der Negativpartikel "_nicht_" eine Satzklammer bildet. Dadurch wird das Prädikat des Satzes negiert. Alle übrigen möglichen Stellungen der Negativpartikel "_nicht_" würden nur die Negation eines Satzteiles bedeuten.


----------



## lieselotte

Hallo, 
so hatte ich das seiner Zeit nicht verstanden, aber anhand der Beispiele die Gernot gebracht hat, verstehe ich jetzt die gestellte Frage von Geviert. 
Leider kann ich jetzt keinen Kommentar dazu abgeben, da ich erst einmal meine Bücher, die sich zu Hause befinden, dazu konsultieren sollte. 

Gruss 

Lieselotte


----------



## david f

Guten Abend!

Geviert, du scheinst davon auszugehen, dass die Verneinung eines Verbes, oder auch einer Aktion, Gegebenheit, etc. eine subjektiv-willkürliche Abstraktion ist, die logisch-philosophisch nur auf Basis einer positiv vorhandenen "Gegebenheit", die Bezug zur realen Welt hat, getroffen werden kann. (Du nanntest das "un acto afirmativo, positivo como _performance _de la lengua misma".)

Der Satz "Peter isst heute diesen Apfel nicht" referiert auf eine positiv vorhandene Gegebenheit der realen Welt: Die des Nicht-Essen eines Apfels an einem bestimmen Tag, was positiv formuliert z. B. durch die ruhig am Körper anliegenden Arme zum Ausdruck kommen kann (im Gegensatz zu bestimmten Armbewegungen im Falle des Essens des Apfels). Natürlich kann ich auch Boxbewegungen mit den Armen durchführen und trotzdem einen Apfel nicht essen.

Der spanische Satz "Pedro hoy no come esta manzana" wird hingegen - so verstehe ich dich - i. d. R. so wahrgenommen, als gäbe es (auch) eine Realität des "no comer", die sich gar nicht erst durch positiv beschreibbare Gegebenheiten ausdrücken muss, sondern "vorab" schon in der logisch erklärbaren Welt vorhanden ist. In diesem Satz ist das noch eine Wahrnehmungsfrage, allerdings finden sich z. B. in der "doble negación" "physische" Relikte dieses philosophischen Konzeptes. "No como" versteht sich demnach (auch) als aus sich selbst heraus objektiv vorhandene, wahrnehmbare und beschreibbare Tätigkeit, und mit der "doble negación" soll genau das zum Ausdruck gebracht werden.

Ich hoffe, deine Grundidee verstanden zu haben. Von dieser Basis ausgehend muss ich sagen, dass ich mich schwertue, deiner Wertung der spanischen Negation eines Verbes als "Ich-bezogen" und "realitätslos" zuzustimmen. Ich glaube eher, dass man das nur unter (sprach-)historischen Gesichtspunkten bewerten kann, i. d. S. dass sich bestimmte philosophische Konzepte, die in der Vergangenheit eine Rolle gespielt haben, auch noch in der heutigen Ausprägung der Sprache wiederfinden. Unter pragmatischen Gesichtspunkten glaube ich, dass das Spanische heute ebenso gut seine Zwecke erfüllt, wie das Deutsche, zumal das ja wirklich sehr theoretische Betrachtungen sind. Schon gar nicht glaube ich, dass solche Unterschiede Rückschlüsse auf Mentalitäten der Sprecher zulassen. (Ich weiß, das hast du nicht gesagt. Trotzdem sei das erwähnt.)


----------



## Geviert

Hallo david f,

danke für deine ausführliche Antwort. Die Grundidee hast Du wohl mustergültig und souverän begriffen, aber Du hast keine Stellungnahme dazu abgegeben: Ist meine bestimmte Frage nach der deutschen Negation legitim gestellt oder nicht? Die Wertung der Sache war nicht die Frage: Wertungen und Erwähnungen sind doch legitim, aber wie bei Spharadi ist hier eine Nebenfrage (oder eine Frage an sich, wenn man so will). Von Mentalitäten war überhaupt nicht die Rede. Meine Frage ist, also, noch offen.

ich finde komisch, dass niemand das faustische Zitat im Ernst nimmt (s. Antwort 27th November 2010 02:56 PM)

(fast) mit Deinen Wörtern diesmal (bitte die Farben beachten und analog nachbilden):

Faust:

_[Ich bin] ein Teil von jener Kraft,
die stets das Böse will und stets das Gute  schafft.
  Was ist mit diesem Rätselwort  gemeint?_ 

Das ist gemeint:

Die Verneinung eines Verbes, oder auch einer Aktion, Gegebenheit, etc.  eine subjektiv-_*will*_kürliche Abstraktion ist, die nur auf Basis einer positiv vorhandenen Gegebenheit, die Bezug zur  realen Welt hat, getroffen werden kann.


Der Satz "Peter isst heute diesen Apfel nicht" referiert auf eine positiv _vor_-handene Gegebenheit der Welt.


Faust:
_
   Ich bin der *Geist*, der stets  verneint!

_das ist gemeint:

Der spanische Satz "Pedro hoy no come esta manzana" wird hingegen so *wahr*genommen, als gäbe es auch eine  Realität des "no comer", die sich gar nicht erst durch positiv  beschreibbare Gegebenheiten ausdrücken muss, sondern vorab schon in  der logisch-philosophischen, ich-bezogenen, realitätslösen, erklärbaren "Welt" vorhanden ist. In diesem Satz ist das noch  eine *Wahr*nehmungsfrage, allerdings finden sich z. B. in der "doble  negación" physische *Relikte *dieses philosophischen Konzeptes. 


_und das mit Recht; denn alles, was  entsteht,  Ist wert, daß es zugrunde geht;“_

das ist (wieder) schon eine andere Frage 

(Faust I. Erster Teil,  Studierzimmer.)


----------



## david f

Hallo Geviert,

1. Es sei vorweggeschickt, dass ich als Laie deine Ausführugen *nie* verstanden hätte, wenn ich mich nicht gleichzeitig im Netz zumindest grob über die Grundideen von F. H. Bradley in "The Principle of Logic" sowie die "Güntherlogik" informiert hätte, die allem Anschein nach das theoretische Fundament deiner Ausführungen sind. Ein Verweis auf diese Grundlagen sowie entsprechende Links hätten zum Verständnis der Problematik sicherlich entscheidend beigetragen. Erlaube mir, dass ich das jetzt nachhole.
http://www.vordenker.de/ggphilosophy/gg-annotationen_2004-1_ger.pdf
http://www.vordenker.de/ggphilosophy/bradley_principles-logic_chp-3-5.pdf

2. Du bist auf dem Gebiet der Logik mit Sicherheit viel mehr bewandert als ich. Deine Beobachtungen finde ich überaus scharfsinnig, auch wenn ich nicht alle deine markierten 1:1 Entsprechungen von der Idee zum "Faust" nachvollziehen kann. Von daher habe ich keine Veranlassung, deiner Grundthese _"negar un verbo alemán es imposible"_ zu widersprechen. _Es más_, wie bereits gesagt glaube ich, dass die Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Sprachen auf der systematischen Ebene (_langue_) unterschiedliche logische Konzepte reflektieren, die sich eben in der Sprache manifestiert haben. Die deutsche Sprache greift m. E. ein erweitertes logisches Konzept auf.

3. Ich halte in einem Forum, das von den Teilnehmern überwiegend dazu genutzt wird, Unklarheiten in der _Verwendung_ von Sprache (_parole_) zu klären, die Tatsache für entscheidend, dass diese Problematik unter pragmatischen Gesichtspunkten im Prinzip keine Bedeutung hat. Ob nun "Ich esse diesen Apfel nicht" oder "No como esta manzana": Aus den beiden Aussagen selbst heraus ergibt sich von der Verwendung her *kein* Unterschied. Denn der Bezug des Gesagten zur realen Welt ist ein und derselbe. Auch die Art der sprachlichen Handlung oder die beabsichtigte Wirkung bleiben unberührt.

4. _Al margen de todo esto_, bin ich beeindruckt von deinem Reflexionsniveau auf diesem Gebiet und von der Genauigkeit, mit denen du den Dingen auf den Grund gehst. _Es para quitarse el sombrero._

Un saludo,


----------



## Geviert

Hola David!!  



> Hallo Geviert,
> 
> 1. Es sei vorweggeschickt, dass ich als Laie deine Ausführugen *nie* verstanden hätte, wenn ich mich nicht gleichzeitig im Netz zumindest grob über die Grundideen von F. H. Bradley in "The Principle of Logic" sowie die "Güntherlogik" informiert hätte, die allem Anschein nach das theoretische Fundament deiner Ausführungen sind. Ein Verweis auf diese Grundlagen sowie entsprechende Links hätten zum Verständnis der Problematik sicherlich entscheidend beigetragen. Erlaube mir, dass ich das jetzt nachhole.


ganz genau! erstklassig! das ist das theoretische Fundament hier, Günther zuerst!! 





> _Es más_, wie bereits gesagt glaube ich, dass die Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Sprachen auf der systematischen Ebene (_langue_) *unterschiedliche logische Konzepte reflektieren*, die sich eben in der Sprache manifestiert haben. Die deutsche Sprache greift m. E. ein *erweitertes *logisches Konzept auf.


So ist es: _perfetto _


3





> . Ich halte in einem Forum, das von den Teilnehmern überwiegend dazu genutzt wird, Unklarheiten in der _Verwendung_ von Sprache (_parole_) zu klären, die Tatsache für entscheidend, dass diese Problematik unter pragmatischen Gesichtspunkten im Prinzip keine Bedeutung hat. Ob nun "Ich esse diesen Apfel nicht" oder "No como esta manzana": Aus den beiden Aussagen selbst heraus ergibt sich von der Verwendung her *kein* Unterschied.


bestimmt. Das habe ich auch geschrieben. Ich wollte mit der Frage nur Neugier wecken. 

Aber:

Un aprendizaje de la lengua alemana por meras equivalencias con la lengua castellana es útil y puede ser suficiente, te doy la razón, *pero así aprendemos una lengua muerta, mientras  matamos la nuestra *(_*parole *precisamente pero _en el sentido de Slogans)*.* No sólo es mecánico y aburrido en el caso de ser un estudiante, sino conformista e innecesario para un docente que lo enseñe así. Esta es mi severa opinión.





> 4. _Al margen de todo esto_, bin ich beeindruckt von deinem Reflexionsniveau auf diesem Gebiet und von der Genauigkeit, mit denen du den Dingen auf den Grund gehst. _Es para quitarse el sombrero._


Gracias por las palabras . Personalmente creo que todos podemos compartir nuestra curiosidad y siempre aprendemos algo. Basta demostrar interés como lo has hecho tú. Yo te agradezco más bien, por el interés mostrado.


----------

